

Ask HN: Best hosting solution for a startup? - funthree

Dearest HN Network,<p>Assuming a budget of about $100/month, what are the best cloud hosting solutions available?  What should one be aware of in choosing a cloud based hosting solution?<p>Please discuss.
======
davidw
It has been discussed here. Numerous times. Use google or the HNSearch link,
below.

The unanimous result of the discussion, in case you're curious and don't want
to look it up, was that everyone doing any kind of startup anywhere should
click on the affiliate link in this article;-)

<http://journal.dedasys.com/2008/11/24/slicehost-vs-linode>

------
LiveTheDream
This is a very broad question. Heroku has dead simple deployment for Ruby
applications; see the pricing page to play with options. Also it's free for
very low usage applications, but scales up easily. VPS offering from Amazon,
Linode, Rackspace, Slicehost, etc have a minimum threshold around $25-ish.

